# Introducing the Kids



## SoCalKat (Mar 2, 2011)

My ex and I've been separated for 18 months and we'll have divorce papers signed by the end of the month. We have two kids in grade school and one in middle school. They're all coping very well. They live in another state.

6-7 months from now they'll be coming to visit me here in my new home. How do I introduce them to my new significant other when they arrive? How should I start preparing them and how far in advance?


----------



## NotSoSureYet (Nov 10, 2011)

I was in grade school when my parents were divorced. My Dad was very cautious about when/how we were introduced to his new 'friends' (which wasn't very often). My mom on the other hand, never took our feelings into consideration. I remember her saying one time "this is JR, my friend. He is moving in with us!" and that's how I met that bf of hers...... Just tell your kids a few days, maybe a week in advance that there is someone that you want them to meet. It is a person that you enjoy spending time with and you think that they will enjoy them too! Just make sure you make plenty of one on one time with your kids too. Don't make their long awaited visit consist of you having to be with the new SO all the time - even if it's just you and the kids go to walmart together. At least you are still showing that they are still #1. Oh, and don't be overly PDA-ing. A little here and there is ok, I think. But kids don't wanna see a parent like that-esp with a newbie.


----------

